# Flipkart stops goods delivery over Rs 10,000 in Uttar Pradesh



## theterminator (Jun 7, 2013)

> LUCKNOW: India's largest e-commerce dealer Flipkart has stopped delivering consignments worth more than Rs 10,000 to customers in Uttar Pradesh, including NCR regions of Noida and Ghaziabad. While Flipkart said the decision was "purely business oriented", insiders said there were numerous instances of customers ordering expensive goods on the cash on delivery scheme and refusing to accept their orders. There have also been cases of fraud in which lost or stolen credit cards were used to book orders online.





Spoiler



'Just for fun' orders trip Flipkart, company stops goods delivery over Rs 10,000 to customers in UP - The Times of India



Spoiler



 I knew this was inevitable, I mean how could Indians be so honest? . 
                  This is only the start. Indians will leave their mark on this tremendous e-commerce business. The reason why I am skeptical about Amazon's success in India (specifically North India & Tier 2 & below cities  )


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 7, 2013)

That's unfortunate.
We, Indians will never change.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 7, 2013)

One thing they could do isto ask for some identification prior to placing orders like uploading a scanned copy of one's voter Id card , I liked this when MDComputers asked me for an identification. 



Spoiler



But hey, who has a voter id card with the correct details on it  


Spoiler



But yeah this can work


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ Or at least they can ask for ID no like PAN Card number.

Don't remind me of voter's ID card details. They have twisted my names horribly even after correcting 5 to 6 times.


Spoiler



the most recent one being Vignesh Bal-SUPERMAN-ium


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 7, 2013)

Well asking for Voter ID cannot be the solution. Yes it can be reduced a bit like in case of false order, but what if someone rejects to accept the order?

I do not support this COD thing. If you are buying online pay through Net Banking / CC / DC etc. If you want COD, simply go outside and buy things from local shop.

(This is my personal opinion, only for India).


----------



## rosemolr (Jun 7, 2013)

Whats happening with flipkart these days??? The Music Store Flyte's shutdown was inevitable...I still remember the day i argued with one my friend in FB for predicting this shutdown.C'mon guys we are living in India...Your Sales strategy gotta change keeping that in context.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 7, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I do not support this COD thing. If you are buying online pay through Net Banking / CC / DC etc. If you want COD, simply go outside and buy things from local shop.



I have the opposite view for India . You cannot trust whether you're package reaches your home or not. What if it never reached? What will a common man do if he had paid in advance???? Go to courts and make numerous amounts of running just he/she purchased a product online!!!  I may trust these big sites like flipkart/hs18 but i don't trust the 'humans' responsible for bringing the package to my door especially in case of advance payment. That's why CoD was a major major reason for flipkart's success.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah I agree with you. Actually here in India, there is problem with both the thing. That's why E-Commerce companies offering COD in India, (don't know if this is offered in foreign countries too), but people starts misusing it, and companies have to bear the cost of shipping, return and all.


----------



## raksrules (Jun 7, 2013)

With my experience of stay in US/China, they do not provide COD anywhere. In fact in US, cash usage is very less and its all plastic money everywhere.
Even to buy a 1$ thing from the store, people use credit card.
I have myself used CC to buy a single thing costing 1.08$


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2013)

^^Thats why there is less corruption....... Having bigger notes(1000) helps in corruption...Corruption is the root of many problems....

Such false orders can be prevented by a new type of CoD such that the buyer must pay 10% of total cost via card while buying & then paying remaining 90% on delivery


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2013)

Even my friends used to do the false-order thing, then I explained that it would ultimately cost themselves, now they don't do so.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## amjath (Jun 7, 2013)

There is no need for COD IMO, have 30 day return policy like amazon does with some strict rules


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2013)

Though COD is a good option, i haven't used it - cos i trust flipkart delivery.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 7, 2013)

raksrules said:


> With my experience of stay in US/China, they do not provide COD anywhere. In fact in US, cash usage is very less and its all plastic money everywhere.
> Even to buy a 1$ thing from the store, people use credit card.
> I have myself used CC to buy a single thing costing 1.08$



u see the developed world has gone past stealing at such a low level, we're called a third world country & UP/bihar third world states for a reason ...  small things like having trust on a bigger brand are widely acknowledged in the US. People won't bother to pay in advance only because they have the trust that my product will safely reach my doorstep without any hurdles.... 
I am sitting here wondering whether I should go with advance payment for Pantech Burst at ibhejo.com or not as I simply don't trust this site (coz of the atmosphere present in our society , i have read news of fraud of online payment orders in newspapers recently & I am from a small city).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

Workaround: Make multiple orders of approx Rs. 10000.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 7, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Workaround: Make multiple orders of approx Rs. 10000.



Will not work in cases of popular items like Mobiles >10k


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Will not work in cases of popular items like Mobiles >10k



Yeah I forgot that most peeps order a single expensive item and not hordes of cheaper stuff like me


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

theterminator said:


> u see the developed world has gone past stealing at such a low level, we're called a third world country *& UP/bihar third world states for a reason* ...  small things like having trust on a bigger brand are widely acknowledged in the US. People won't bother to pay in advance only because they have the trust that my product will safely reach my doorstep without any hurdles....
> I am sitting here wondering whether I should go with advance payment for Pantech Burst at ibhejo.com or not as I simply don't trust this site (coz of the atmosphere present in our society , i have read news of fraud of online payment orders in newspapers recently & I am from a small city).



 


*Waits for angry "Bhaiyas" to douse me in sesame oil and watch me burn*
*Flame resistance raised to 600%*


----------



## coolvivs (Jun 24, 2013)

I liked the thought of anupam, paying 10% advance if the cost of goods is greater then Rs 10,000 for CoD. In this way seller will be quite sure that the purchase request is not false. 

Since most person think why would they pay in advance if they are going to refuse to accept the product when delivered.


----------

